# Humminbird transducer exchange



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any one done a brand new exchange with HB. Just bought my new helix 7 di and got a slip in the box that said they will exchange transducers. Was wondering how smooth of a process this is and what the turn around time is


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes just done one called them give them a card to charge me.sent priority mail for 5.50 to them and they called 3 days later and said new one was going out took 8 days.do not open parts pack and don't pill the sticker off transducer.you have to register it first.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cool thanks jim. Did you only have to pay shipping?


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Paid shipping to them but they charged me 85.00 for hd transducer upgrade


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

The XTM 9 DI 25 T and the XPTH 9 DI T are the only optional xducers for the HELIX 7 DI ...
http://www.humminbird.com/Products/XTM-9-DI-25-T/

http://www.humminbird.com/Products/XPTH-9-DI--T/

Each has the same 200kHz/455kHz 2d and 455kHz/800kHz DI beams as the stock XNT 9 DI T ...

Are you needing the exchange for a TM application or another application ... ??

http://www.humminbird.com/Category/Support/FAQ/TransducerExchange/

Rickie


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I just need to trade for trolling motor transducer if possible


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Call HB to set up your exchange ... 

1-800-633-1468 

Rickie


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Called HB $60 upcharge for the trolling motor transducer still gonna do it though since ive been known the rip off transom transducers off the tm


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

It's an excellent deal.ATM ducer can run well over $130.00. I am going for the Helix 9 and just to purchase the TM transducer is $270.00,so with an $85.00 exchange I won't think twice


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree james. The TM transducer for the 7 is 200 if i had to purchase at full price


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Called HB today to let them know i was going to be mailing the transducer turns out the one i want is on back order she said soonest i would see it would be 3rd week of march to 2nd week of april. Looks like im using the regular one!!


----------

